# Option Plus Dog Kennels



## Danny May (Jul 26, 2004)

I was wondering if any of you here have used the Option Plus Kennels. I am looking at the Platinum or Ultra Series Kennels


----------



## B. Tiffany (Mar 4, 2006)

*Option Plus*

I've used option plus Ultra kennel kits for years for my labs and setters. All things considered I think they hold up pretty well. In fact I just ordered a new Ultra kit with the new powder coated, 9 ga. wire. Its is a nice upgrade from the old panels. If you order, ask for the ebay price, it'll save you a couple buck.


----------



## torg (Feb 21, 2005)

We have the Plantinum series in our kennel. Love the way they are built, nice sturdy strong kennels. Our only complaint is the paint chipping, it would be better if they were galvanized. The company is outstanding to deal with, we had some that came bent from the trucking company and they replaced them right away, no questions asked. Great customer relations!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

